# Learn me: High pressure oil lines, threaded fittings, and fabrication



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey everyone,
After looking for a while online and through the forums for ages now, I think it would be a good time to start a thread about Oil feed lines in automotive applications. I'll be embarking on a DIY turbo build soon on my A4 1.8T, and it involves making custom oil lines. I'd like to have some questions answered and I'd like to learn more about the process of creating oil lines. Here is what I would like to learn and have answered - (If there is a FAQ link I missed, let me know!)

1.) What is the type of threaded fitting for the stock oil return-line on an AEB 1.8T oil pan?
2.)What tools are needed to crimp fittings onto a high-pressure oil line, and do fittings exist that clamp down using regular tools?
3.) Can someone explain more clearly what AN fittings are and how to source out the right adapters/threaded ends for oil lines?
4.) In a turbo application, what type of restriction fitting would I need for an oil feed line in a 1.8T application?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
* Random pic for clicks! *


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1265520352508)*

bump


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dude, just go to ATPTurbo.com. They'll have evrything you need.


----------

